# Bay Hippie Outfitters 11/6



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Ronnie Bose and his crew with a table full of trout and redfish ! November and December Fishing will be As good as it gets on Calcasieu lake so give us a call to book a trip !


----------

